# Boilieroller



## boller118 (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mir heute einen Boilieroller selbst gebastelt und er funktioniert super gut.
Man braucht dafür nicht viel Material. Für einen Roller Maximal 20 cm Stangenrohr 20mm Aussendurchmesser.
Dieses Rohr schneidet man in der Mitte durch. Somit habe ich schonmal zwei hälften. Um den besseren Halt zu gewährleisten, wenn man die zwei Hälften aufeinander reibt, viertelt man ein Stück Stangenhor und klebt es rechts und links an eine Hälfte an.
Somit habe ich mir einen teuren Boilieroller gespart. Der Durchmesser der Boilies ist nicht exakt 16mm sondern ca 16,5mm aber das war für mich kein Problem.
Siehe hierzu auch die Bilder.
http://s14.directupload.net/images/140725/zykiwiwj.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/140725/h8y9jn7v.jpg
http://s7.directupload.net/images/140725/esg29udv.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/140725/w3tg2x5z.jpg

Bei Fragen, könnt ihr euch gerne an mich wenden.


----------



## dib (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*

ähhh jaaa ich hätte da mal eine frage , wiefiele tage brauchst du für zb 3 kilogramm ?

ajo und nen mammut boilieroller mit x bahnen nebeneinander kostet ca 20 euro glaub ich.


----------



## dib (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mammut-Boili...elsport_Köder_Futter&var=&hash=item41725ee41b


guckst du . das ist doch jenseits von teuer wenn man bedenkt wiefiel zeit man damit spart .


lg
------------
thomas


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*

Ich finds ne coole Sache, schön das sich jemand Gedanken gemacht hat, es gibt nämlich auch Menschen für die sind 20€ schon viel Geld. Für 20€ mache ich mich z.B 5 Tage lang satt, da ist eine D.I.Y-lösung die vielleicht sogar noch irgendwo in der Rumpelkammer/dem Keller schlummert schon ne gute Sache. Mal abgesehen davon: Habe ich jetzt z.B 1m Rohr mach ich mir 5 so Dinger kleb sie auf ein altes Stück Sperrholz und hab meinen Mammutroller für unter 5€, oder unter Umständen sogar umsonst da aus Schrott/Sperrmüll gefertigt und Zeit hat man doch grad beim Karpfenangeln mehr als genug, da kann man dann auch meditativ über Stunden die nächsten 3 Kilos Boilies rollen


----------



## dib (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*

klar ist richtig , damals als schüler habe ich kiloweise boilies selbst jeden einzeln mit der hand gerollt . aber eine einzelne schiene ist glaub ich fast genauso zeitintensiv .


----------



## jkc (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*

Hi, ich stehe ja auf selbst gebautes Zeug, und sehe es immer auch als eine Bereicherung an, wenn man etwas selber lösen / machen kann. 
Im hiesigen Fall, ist es für mich persönlich zwar uninteressant, aber wer nicht will, der muss ja nicht. 

Habe die Handgelenkschmerzen vom händischen Kugeln rollen noch gut (oder schlecht ) in Erinnerung und kann mir vorstellen, dass ein solches Röhrchen da zumindest etwas komfortabler ist, auch wenn man seine Produktionsleistung nicht dramatisch steigert.

Also TE, auch wenn ich es nicht als bahnbrechend bezeichnen würde - Danke und weiter so! 

Grüße JK


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*

Klar ist das Zeitintensiv, aber die Idee ist doch super und wenn man eben nicht nur eine sondern mehrere Schienen macht und die auf ein Holzbrett klebt dann gehts auch schneller.
Die Idee ist super (ganz besonders das mit den 2 Vierteln) und das sollte man auch würdigen. Dein kommentar auf seine Anleitung kommt irgendwie so rüber als wäre das der totale Schwachsinn was er sich da ausgedacht hat und das ist es nicht (sry wenn ich da was falsch interpretiere)
Wie schon gesagt mit ein bisschen eigenem Erfindergeist und einem Blick über den Rand der Anleitung hinaus löst sich auch das ,,Problem'' mit dem Zeitaufwand.


----------



## dib (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*

naja ganz unsinnig finde ich die erfindung auch nicht , weil wenn mann perfeckte runde kugeln hatt kann man die auch über grössere distanzen zielgenau füttern , was mit den handgerollten und zb nem futterrohr ganz schön in die hose geht . da füttert man ohne ende zu großflächig und das auch noch mit so mühsam hergestellten boilies . auch nicht schön ...


----------



## dib (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Klar ist das Zeitintensiv, aber die Idee ist doch super und wenn man eben nicht nur eine sondern mehrere Schienen macht und die auf ein Holzbrett klebt dann gehts auch schneller.
> Die Idee ist super (ganz besonders das mit den 2 Vierteln) und das sollte man auch würdigen. Dein kommentar auf seine Anleitung kommt irgendwie so rüber als wäre das der totale Schwachsinn was er sich da ausgedacht hat und das ist es nicht (sry wenn ich da was falsch interpretiere)
> Wie schon gesagt mit ein bisschen eigenem Erfindergeist und einem Blick über den Rand der Anleitung hinaus löst sich auch das ,,Problem'' mit dem Zeitaufwand.


 

ich glaube das diese plastikrohre nebeneinander auf ein holzbrett geklebt bei normalen boiliemixen nicht halten . was für einen kleber würdest du denn verwenden ? ich kenn nix besseres als 2komponenten baukleber . und ich wette ein kilo boilies das in der praxis nicht mal der die röhrchen fest genug hält .
und dann noch die preise von solchen klebern , wenn man die röhrchen in den 2komponenten  kleber einbettet wirds teuer ..


----------



## boller118 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*

Es ist ja auch kein Muss diesen Boilieroller nach zu bauen und zu benutzen. Ich wollte lediglich meinen kleinen Helfer hier vorstellten, falls jemand Interesse hat. Natürlich ist es nicht vergleichbar mit einem professionellen Boiliroller.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*

Die Idee finde ich prima.
Mir fehlt aber einfach die Zeit für sowas.


----------



## noob4ever (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*

Ein Boilieroller für einen Boilie finde ich nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Wer da meint kein Geld zu haben, aber dafür stundenlang Boilies einzeln rollt, der sollte sich Gedanken machen ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, sich nen Nebenjob zu suchen.

Zusammenkleben von mehreren auch nicht und dann noch mit 2K Kleber, der auch nicht gerade günstig ist...

Gebrauchte Boilieroller bekommt man für nen 10ner. Da frage ich mich ob es den Aufwand wert ist und ob man wirklich diese Zeit investiert um sich sowas bastelt. Lieber eine Überstunde mehr auf der Arbeit und kaufen. 
Ich mein, wer auf Karpfen mit Boilies angelt und diese selbst rollen möchte, der kann doch mal 10€ in die Hand nehmen... steht überhaupt nicht im Verhältins.


----------



## noob4ever (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/BOILIEROLLER...6401?pt=Angelzubehör&var=&hash=item4182176881

13€ inkl Versand oder ein großer für 22,50€

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Boilieroller...elsport_Köder_Futter&var=&hash=item5d3c5e2de4

Mit Eigenbau kommt man wohl kaum an diese Qualität für den Preis.


----------



## heinmama (14. August 2014)

*AW: Boilieroller*

Warum geht es denn ständig nur um Money, wenn jemand hier ne Idee vorstellt ist das doch OK. Ich nehme alle Ideen auf und machmal wenn ich eine Idee habe flechte ich Dinge die ich irgendwo gesehen habe wieder mit ein. Evtl. modifiziert aber es passt#6.

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## zw-chris (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boilieroller*

Es geht rein um das erfinderische,nicht wer oder was besser rollt.! #6


----------



## dib (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boilieroller*



zw-chris schrieb:


> Es geht rein um das erfinderische,nicht wer oder was besser rollt.! #6





 achso ...

 gut das du uns jetzt ein halbes jahr später aufgeklärt hast 


 lg
 ----------
 thomas


----------



## zw-chris (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boilieroller*

Jo habe ah gesehen das dass schon länger her is #q


----------

